

Authful – An open-source API for Two Factor Authentication - jeromegn
http://authful.com/

======
jeromegn
Blog post with more information: [http://blog.mongohq.com/two-factor-
authentication-made-authf...](http://blog.mongohq.com/two-factor-
authentication-made-authfully-easy/)

